

Ask HN: What's the simplest/painless service to setup an online software store? - albert_prada

Talking about fees/easy to use/install, etc
======
frossie
Not the advice you asked for:

You're asking a bunch of similar minimalist questions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1631060>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1628036>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1631430>

I think you would get better advice if you gave some context about what it is
you are trying to do, or why else you are trying to find out. Adjectives like
"best", "simplest" and so on really depend on what it is you are trying to
achieve, what your skills are and so on.

The short questions are also not really conducive to getting people to
respond, or to upvote you so that you can get more traction.

~~~
albert_prada
I agree, I am new to this awesome site. Will post tomorrow, basically I need
an ecommerce solution(dirt cheap) with payment processing, CRM, so I am
looking for the best combo.

~~~
briandoll
<http://www.shopify.com/>

